

I don't care if you landed a spacecraft on a comet, your shirt is sexist - balls187
http://www.theverge.com/2014/11/13/7213819/your-bowling-shirt-is-holding-back-progress

======
paulhauggis
"This is the sort of casual misogyny that stops women from entering certain
scientific fields."

Sex sells and women know it. They use it in subtle and not so subtle ways to
get ahead in today's society. I see it every single day in almost all
industries. Should we also put a stop to this?

"They hear comments about "bitches" while out at a bar with fellow science
students"

I also overhear women talking about their "asshole" boyfriends. Should we
police their words as well? After all, we are talking about equality, right?

"and they decide to change majors"

I would really like them to interview an actual woman that changed majors
because they heard a bunch of fellow students talking about "bitches". I
really don't think they will find any.

"Those are the few who persevered even when they were discouraged from
pursuing degrees in physics, chemistry, and math throughout high school"

I'm not that old and I went to public schools in a fairly conservative city.
The top achievers in my physics and math classes were women. They were also
encouraged to go to college. I'm not saying discouragement doesn't happen, but
we aren't living in the 1950s anymore and it's not as prevalent as this
article would like everyone to believe.

"These are the women who forged on despite the fact that they were told by
elementary school classmates and the media at large that girls who like
science are nerdy and unattractive"

Any man that loves science has always been told they were nerdy, geeky, and
many women won't date them because they think they are "boring". I should
know, I was subjected to to it. Just look at movies and TV. It's still
portrayed in the media today. Women aren't being singled out.

"This is the climate women who dream of working at NASA or the ESA come up
against, every single day"

This person isn't hostile or mean towards women. He is simply wearing a
t-shirt.

If you think women don't have power in this country, just look at the divorce
laws. 9/10 men get everything they have worked for taken away from them, even
if the woman cheated. I've seen this happen many, many times, so I know it's a
problem. Yet, nobody wants to talk about it or do anything about it. If you
try to go against it, you will be labeled a woman-hater and silenced.

We landed on a Comet..and all the verge has to talk about is someone's fucking
wardrobe choice? They guy was probably up all night and threw the shirt on in
a rush.

'misogyny' is one of those words thrown around, like 'racist', to immediately
discredit someone's opinion before they have a chance to speak.

I probably won't read the verge anymore after this garbage article.

~~~
chrisbennet
If you have any female friends, ask them how _they_ feel about the shirt.

~~~
paulhauggis
They don't care. You shouldn't assume all females have the same opinion as a
man that wrote an article on a trashy tech site. In addition to this, a female
gave the shirt to him...for good luck.

#vergegate I'm sick and tired of innocent people getting fired and slandered
for personal choice and taste.

------
ainiriand
Man, this article sucks. As plain as that. It is just a fucking shirt that
some dude likes to wear. This kind of stupidity makes me angry and sad.

